# Weather unprotected Kubota ?



## Fred1987 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi folks, I'm a new member here and looking to buy my first tractor (Kubota B2601) in the next months. I'd like to know what's your thoughts about letting the tractor in the trailer unprotected from weather (rain)? (There will be a couple of months before garage will be ready to receive tractor). Thanks!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The one thing that will happen to a Kubota left outside is, the paint will fade. They turn a nice shade of Mary Kay pink.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I would put a tarp over it to protect it from the sun and rain. I bought a smaller Kubota years ago, and it had sat in the dealers yard for so long that the diesel fuel turned brown, and it plugged the fuel filters shortly after I got it home. My guess is it was sitting outside for a year or more.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I got mine used last year and it’s a 2014…not sure how it was stored, but assume it was exposed to sun for a while….ironically, the paint on the heavy steel loader faded but not so much on fenders and hood. I pulled a faded sticker off loader and check out the color contrast from that area to rest of loader.

as stated, just get a tarp and cover it til your shop is ready.
Also, note for all….these keys are universal and ignition is easily bypassed. Do what ya can to prevent theft because tractors are prime targets.

I will be adding a kill switch to my tractor and UTV….figure thieves are too lazy to winch or want to make a repair.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Actually, Kubota keys are alike by series. I leave mine sit in the field often because I cannot finish what I'm doing in a day so I installed a battery disconnect so it won't crank if the disconnect is disabled. My big worry is someone screwing with the fuel more than anything. If someone stole it, it's insured and so are all my implements.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

BigT said:


> I would put a tarp over it to protect it from the sun and rain. I bought a smaller Kubota years ago, and it had sat in the dealers yard for so long that the diesel fuel turned brown, and it plugged the fuel filters shortly after I got it home. My guess is it was sitting outside for a year or more.


Won't happen today. There are very few new tractors for dealers to sell.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Actually, Kubota keys are alike by series. I leave mine sit in the field often because I cannot finish what I'm doing in a day so I installed a battery disconnect so it won't crank if the disconnect is disabled. My big worry is someone screwing with the fuel more than anything. If someone stole it, it's insured and so are all my implements.


Good deal on disconnect…mine is insured also, but would be hard pressed to get into another in condition mine is in with what the insurance would cover.
A guy down the road lost a 35,000 UTV that was rigged out like a Star Wars machine. His was inside a gated storage, locked up inside an enclosed unit….thieves cut fence, locks off units and used stolen trailers to carry off several utvs…owner lives at entrance but they went they pasture on back side of facility. NOTHING WORSE THAN A DAMN THIEF


----------

